# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Любимый актёр

## Akasey

*А есть ли у Вас любимый актёр? Кто он? Рассказываем, меняемся интересными фактами из их жизни.*

----------


## Akasey

*ДЖЕЙСОН СТЭТХЕМ*


Кратко:

Карьера: Актер
Рост: 1.78 м
Дата рождения: 12 сентября, 1972 | Дева | 36 лет
Место рождения: Лондон, Англия, Великобритания
Всего фильмов: 33
Жанры: боевик, триллер, криминал
Первый фильм: 1992
Последний фильм: 2011[/center]


*Биография:*

*Джейсон Стэтхэм* известен по своим ролям «здоровяков» в фильмах режиссёра Гая Ритчи «Карты, деньги, два ствола», «Револьвер» и «Большой Куш». Также снимался в главных ролях в нескольких американских фильмах «Перевозчик», «Адреналин», «Война», «Смертельная гонка».

Джейсон Стэтхэм родился 12 сентября 1972 года в Лондоне, он был вторым сыном в семье известного певца и танцовщицы. Обладая артистическим талантом, Джейсон, тем не менее, выбрал в юности спорт, отдавая все силы прыжкам в воду. Он достиг в этом виде таких результатов, что был принят в олимпийскую сборную и участвовал в играх 1988 года, проходивших в Сеуле. В течение следующих десяти лет он был членом Национальной Ассоциации по прыжкам в воду.

*В конце девяностых* один рекламный агент, работающий, главным образом, со спортсменами, пригласил Стэтхэма принять участие в рекламной кампании европейской оптовой фирмы. Так Стэтхэм появился в рекламе джинсов, с чего и началась его модельная карьера. Надо заметить, что карьеру модели Стэтхэм благополучно совмещал с работой на улице, где он сбывал украденные и фальшивые товары. Через некоторое время владелец фирмы, которую рекламировал Джейсон, стал основным продюсером дебютной картины Гая Ритчи «Карты, деньги, два ствола» и предложил режиссёру кандидатуру Стэтхэма на одну из ролей в фильме. Режиссёр был заинтригован тёмным прошлым Стэтона, и впечатлен его модельной работой. Он пригласил Джейсона на пробы, и в качестве этюда предложил Стэтхэму изобразить уличного торговца и убедить его купить гарнитур поддельных золотых драгоценностей. «Гаю был нужен подлинный характер, — рассказывал об этом случае Стэтхэм — И это был я, потому что таким вещам не учат в драматической школе». Джейсону удалось продать Гаю Ритчи ничего не стоящий товар, а, когда тот попытался вернуть его, Стэтхэм проявил такую грациозную непреклонность, что Ритчи немедленно взял его на роль.

*В следующей криминальной комедии* Ритчи «Большой Куш» Стэтхэм сыграл организатора подпольных боксерских боев. Вначале персонаж Джейсона задумывался как второстепенный в ансамбле Брэда Питта, Рада Сербеджия и Денниса Фарины, но в ходе съемок роль стала больше, и к выходу фильма в прокат Стэтхэм занял в сюжете место главного рассказчика.

*В 2000-х Стэтхэм* совершил прорыв. В 2000 году он дебютировал в американском кино, исполнив роль английского торговца наркотиками в фильме в «Сделай погромче», затем получил главную роль в научно-фантастическом триллере Джона Карпентера «Призраки Марса» (2001), присоединился к Джету Ли в фантастической ленте «Противостояние», и принял участие в съемках картины «Ограбление по итальянски» (2003). Фильмом, который сделал Джейсона звездой, стал «Перевозчик». Гонорар актёра приблизился к миллиону долларов, а продолжение, снятое тремя годами позже, принесло еще большие кассовые сборы, чем оригинал.

*Личная жизнь:*

Около семи лет Джейсон встречался с английской моделью и актрисой Келли Брук, пока та не познакомилась с актёром Билли Зейном на съёмках фильма. Брук с Зейном обвенчались, а Джейсон встретил певицу Софи Монк, но и с ней вскоре разошелся.

*Знаете ли вы, что...*

* Джейсон пробовался на роль Агента 47 в «Хитмане».
* В молодости Джейсон профессионально занимался плаванием.
* В 1992 году Джейсон занял 12-е место на чемпионате мира по прыжкам в воду.
* Некоторое время Джейсон работал моделью в компании «French Connection», производящей одежду.

*Фильмография:*

Актер:

1. Ограбление по-итальянски 2 (2011) 
2. Тринадцать (2010)
3. Механик (2010) 
4.Невозмутимые (2010)
5. Адреналин 2: Высокое напряжение (2009)
6. Перевозчик 3 (2008) 
7. Смертельная гонка (2008) 
8. Ограбление на Бейкер-Стрит (2008) 
9 .Война (2007)
10. Во имя короля: История осады подземелья (2007) 
11. Адреналин (2006) 
12. Розовая пантера (2006)
13. Хаос (2005)
14. Револьвер (2005) 
15. Лондон (2005)
16. Перевозчик 2 (2005) 
17. Сотовый (2004) 
18. Соучастник (2004) 
19. Ограбление по-итальянски (2003)
20. Перевозчик (2002)
21. Костолом (2001)
22. Противостояние (2001)
23. Призраки Марса (2001)
24. Сделай погромче (2000)
25. Большой куш (2000)
26. Карты, деньги и два ствола (1998)

*Актер: Играет самого себя*

1. Inside the Bank Job (2008)
2. Making of 'The Bank Job' (видео) (2008)
3. Джимми Киммель в прямом эфире (сериал) (2003 - 2009)
4. Рекламное пространство (сериал) (2002 - 2008)
5. Лучшие сцены единоборств в фильмах (видео) (2002)
6. Поздняя ночь с Конаном О`Брайэном (сериал) (1993 - 2008) 
7. HBO: Первый взгляд (сериал) (1994 - 2008)

----------


## Akasey

*МОНИКА БЕЛУЧЧИ*


*Настоящая кинодива* - это не только загадочная женщина, окруженная всеобщим обожанием, кинодива - это, прежде всего, магия тела. А тело, как известно, не всегда подчиняется разуму. Отсюда, и мучительная борьба этих актрис со стереотипами в отношении своих интелллектуальных возможностей - зритель упорно не желает делить красоту с чем-нибудь еще. "Я прекрасно понимаю, что, для того, чтобы меня перестали воспринимать просто как хорошенькую женщину с фигурой, нужно постоянно доказывать, что ты можешь что-то еще. Когда люди видят хорошенькую женщину, они думают, что она должна быть тупой. Когда мне было пятнадцать- шестнадцать, я всегда пыталась доказать, что у меня есть мозги, Сейчас мне все равно. Если вы желаете думать, что я глупая, думайте. Это ваша проблема. Всем не угодишь," - заявляет со смехом журналистам Моника Белуччи. 

*Моника Белуччи* родилась 30 сентября 1968 года в Умбрии. Появления Моники ждали все родные, поскольку, ее матери врачи сообщили, что она бесплодна. Вот так, вопреки медицине, Моника Белуччи появилась на свет. Впоследствии, эта природная черта делать невозможное, очень пригодилась актрисе. Моника Белуччи с детства была окружена любовью семьи и, хоть родители Моники были небогаты, забота отца и матери не позволяла чувствовать какую-то ущербность. Еще в школе, на красоту Моники обращали внимание одноклассники и учителя, но она никогда не давала повод, чтобы о ней говорили как о пустышке. Моника Белуччи прилежно училась, хорошо понимая, что, отсутствие средств может компенсировать только хорошее образование. 

*В 1986 год*у Моника Белуччи поступила в университет Перуджи - она поставила перед собой цель получить юридическое образование. Чтобы заработать деньги на обучение, Моника сначала устроилась официанткой в пиццерию, а потом, по совету друзей, стала подрабатывать в модельном агенстве. Именно карьера модели и привела в кино Монику Белуччи. 

*В 1987 году* Моника Белуччи была приглашена на работу в Милан, в самое престижное модельное агенство "Элит". По счастливой случайности, менеджеры известного Дома Моды в это же время подыскивали модель, которая должна была стать символом этой фирмы. Монике Белуччи и здесь повезло - именно ее и выбрали Дольче и Габбана. Работа у знаменитых модельеров очень быстро принесла свои плоды, ведь лицо Моники Белуччи стало регулярно появляться на обложках модных журналов. Армани, Валентино - самые престижные Дома были открыты для модели Моники Белуччи. Опыт профессиональной модели, впоследствии, очень пригодился Монике в кино, когда потребовалась раскованность движений и отсутствие страха перед камерой: "Мне легко даются сцены, в которых я без одежды. Нагота чиста, в ней есть что-то волшебное." Кроме того, Моника очень хорошо знает достоинства и недостатки своей внешности и, как настоящая звезда, умеет правильно себя показать на экране:"Когда я говорю, я же не вижу, как двигаю лицом, а кино мне это показывает - поэтому, очень многое узнаешь о себе". 

*Старейшего итальянского режиссера* Дино Ризи (Запах Женщины), можно смело назвать крестным отцом Моники Белуччи в кино. Лицо Моники с обложки журнала, привлекло пожилого режиссера и он предложил Монике небольшую роль в своем фильме. Возможно, первый опыт в кино Моники Белуччи и не имел бы продолжения, но, как гласит теперь легенда, на ее фотографию обратил внимание один из племянников Фрэнсиса Копполы, который уговорил его снять в своем фильме красивую итальянку. Так, в 1992 году, Моника Белуччи получила роль, которая превернула всю ее жизнь, даже несмотря на то, что это был крохотный эпизод, да еще и без слов - Моника Белуччи снялась в роли одной из невест Дракулы в картине Фрэнсиса Копполы Дракула Брэма Стокера. "Меня пригласили сниматься не потому, что я такая невероятная актриса, а только из-за того, как я выгляжу", - вспоминает Моника, "После этого, мне пришлось тяжело работать, ведь я хотела большего, хотела заинтересовать людей чем-то еще..." 

*Ради карьеры модели и актрисы*, Монике пришлось пожертвовать учебой в университете, а, получив приглашение на съемки в новой картине, Моника переезжает во Францию. Фильм Квартира, принес Монике Белуччи признание как актрисе - за роль в этом фильме она была номинирована на престижную европейскую премию Сезар. Кроме того, партнером Моники в этом фильме был популярный французский актер Винсен Кассель, сын известного актера, который стал ее мужем. Винсен Кассель - актер-интеллектуал, один из самых популярных европейских актеров, он дружен со многими режиссерами и актерами некоммерческого кино, возможно, поэтому, после знакомства с ним, Моника Белуччи стала более избирательно относиться к предложениям сниматься. Французский экшн Доберман (1997), в котором Моника сыграла глухонемую подругу Касселя, ставший кассовым хитом в Европе, стал для актрисы первым серьезным актерским опытом и брак с Винсеном Касселем открыл дорогу Монике в настоящее большое кино: Под Подозрением, в котором партнером Моники стал Джим Хэкмэн, экстремальный фильм Братство Волка, или самый дорогостоящий европейский кинопроект Астерикс и Обеликс: Миссия Клеопатра. 

*Сенсацией Каннского фестиваля 2002* года стала картина Гаспара Ноэ Необратимый. Фильм начинается со сцены, длящейся девять минут, в которой персонаж насилует героиню - Монику Белуччи, в извращенной форме. Правда, героя играл Винсен Кассель, что придало этой сцене особую пикантность. В интервью журналистам на фестивале, Моника сказала: "Я никогда в своей жизни не заходила так далеко с актером и очень счастлива, что это было с моим мужем." Правда, это дало повод распрострониться слухам о разрыве отношений Моники с Венсаном Касселем. 

*"Малена"* Моника Белуччи интуитивно выбирает только те роли, которые соответствуют ее уверенности показать чувства на экране. Знаменитая Малена - фильм, принесший Монике Белуччи международную известность, пожалуй, наиболее точно передает чувственный образ актрисы. Красота Моники вызывающе откровенна и кино пользуется этим. И, если кто-то и продолжает считать ее просто моделью, снимающейся в кино, то он еще не сумел разглядеть в Монике Белуччи невероятную органичность, черту, позволяющую соперничать с актерским талантом других актрис. Видимо, это и стало основной причиной того, что Моника Белуччи вместе с Киану Ривзом снялась во второй части Матрицы и подписала контракт на участие в третьей. Моника Белуччи мечтает о том, чтобы когда-нибудь , ей предложили сыграть в кино с Робертом Де Ниро. Пока же, ее партнером в Лиге Экстраординарных Джентельменов был Шон Коннэри, а в картине Нежелательное Спасение - Брюс Уиллис. Для итальянской актрисы, долгое время снимающейся во Франции - это настоящий прорыв! "В Америке у тебя больше ассистентов, еда гораздо лучше, потому что у них денег больше. Но, перед камерой - все едино", - проницательно заметила Моника Белуччи.

*Фильмы, в которых она снималась*

Поезд в 1:30 (2010) 1:30 Train 
Empires of the Deep (2010) ... Mermaid Queen 
Не оглядывайся (2009)Ne te retourne pas 
Baaria - La porta del vento (2009) 
Частная жизнь Пиппы Ли (2009) Private Lives of Pippa Lee, The ... Gigi 
Человек, который любит / L'uomo che ama(2008) 
Бешеная кровь (2008) Sanguepazzo ... Luisa Ferida 
Сердечное танго (2007) Heartango ... L'inafferrabile / La passionale / L'indecisa / La curiosa / L'aggressiva / La mamma / La premurosa 
Второе дыхание (2007) Deuxième souffle, Le ... Simona - dite 'Manouche' 
Пристрели их (2007) Shoot 'Em Up ... Donna Quintano 
Учебник любви: Истории (2007) Manuale d'amore 2 (Capitoli successivi) ... Lucia 
Братство камня (2006) Concile de pierre, Le ... Laura Siprien 
Я и Наполеон (2006) (Io e Napoleone) ... Baronessa Emilia Speziali 
Шайтан (2006) Sheitan ... La belle vampiresse 
Сколько ты стоишь? (2005) Combien tu m'aimes? ... Daniela 
Братья Гримм (2005) Brothers Grimm, The ... Mirror Queen 
Она ненавидит меня (2004) She Hate Me ... Simona Bonasera 
Тайные агенты (2004) Agents secrets ... Barbara / Lisa 
Страсти Христовы (2004) Passion of the Christ, The ... Magdalen 
Матрица 3: Революция (2003) Matrix Revolutions, The ... Persephone 
Синдбад: Легенда семи морей (2003) Sinbad: Legend of the Seven Seas ... Marina 
Матрица 2: Перезагрузка (2003) Matrix Reloaded, The ... Persephone 
Слезы солнца (2003) Tears of the Sun ... Dr. Lena Fiore Kendricks
 Помни обо мне (2003) Ricordati di me ... Alessia 
Необратимость (2002) Irréversible ... Alex 
Астерикс и Обеликс: Миссия Клеопатра (2002) Astérix & Obélix: Mission Cléopâtre ... Cléopâtre 
Братство волка (2001) Pacte des loups, Le ... Sylvia 
Малена (2000) Malèna ... Malèna Scordia 
Фрэнк Спадоне (2000) Franck Spadone ... Laura 
Под подозрением (2000) Under Suspicion ... Chantal Hearst 
Непокорный (1999) Méditerranées ... Marguerite 
Как рыбка без воды (1999) Comme un poisson hors de l'eau ... Myrtille 
Компромисс (1998) Compromis ... Monique, la jeune première 
Дурной тон (1998) A los que aman ... Valeria 
Праздника не будет (1998) Ultimo capodanno, L' ... Giulia 
Наслаждение (1998) Plaisir (et ses petits tracas), Le ... La jeune fille éplorée 
Стрессати (1997) Stressati 
Каким ты меня хочешь (1997) Come mi vuoi ... Nellina 
Плохой жанр (1997) Mauvais genre ... Camille 
Доберман (1997) Dobermann ... Nathalie / Nat the gipsy 
Сорелина и источник мечты (ТВ) (1996) Sorellina e il principe del sogno ... Princess, в титрах не указана 
Квартира (1996) Appartement, L' ... Lisa 
Остатки (1995) Cielo è sempre più blu, Il 
Снежок (1995) Palla di neve ... Melina 
Иосиф (ТВ) (1995) Joseph ... Pharaoh's Wife 
Банда неудачников (1994)Mitici, I ... Deborah 
Судьба Остинато (1992)Ostinato destino ... Marina and Angela

----------


## Akasey

*КИАНУ РИВЗ*


карьера Актер
рост 1.86 м
дата рождения 2 сентября, 1964 | дева | 44 года
место рождения Бейрут, Ливан
всего фильмов 81
жанры драма, комедия, мелодрама
первый фильм 1984
последний фильм 2010




*Биография*

*Киану Ривз* родился 2 сентября 1964 года в Бейруте (Ливан). Его мать - Патриция - была англичанкой и работала стриптизершей, а отец - Самуэль Ноунин Ривз (наполовину гаваец, наполовину китаец) работал геологом (и не только) и по этому семье приходилось много путешествовать. Через год после свадьбы молодожены переехали в Австралию, где у них родилась дочка - Ким. Еще одна сестра Киану появилась на свет в 1976 году. 

*Когда мальчику было 13 лет,* родители развелись и мать, решив заняться воспитанием детей в одиночку, переехала в Нью-Йорк, и с тех пор отца своего Киану не видел, да и к тому же, его посадили через несколько лет за распространение наркотиков.

Зато Киану много повидал за свою жизнь всевозможных отчимов. Сперва Патриция вышла замуж за кинорежиссера Пола Аарона, и семья переехала в Канаду; затем через год сменила его на рок продюсера Роберта Миллера; потом его место занял некий Джек Бонд…

*В 17 лет Киану бросил школу* и начал работать, занимаясь при этом на курсах актерского мастерства. Ривз успел сменить много разных работ, прежде, чем начал получать свои первые роли на ТВ. Потом Киану удалось перебраться на большой экран, где его, наконец, заметили после картины "Невероятное приключение Билла и Тэда" /Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure, 1989/, где он сыграл беззаботного паренька. Этот имидж мог бы надолго закрепиться за Ривзом, но он поспешил сломать сложившееся о нем представление, снявшись в "Опасных связях" /Dangerous Liaisons, 1988/, "На гребне волны" /Point Break, 1991/ и некоторых других картинах. Особенно стоит отметить ленту Гаса Ван Сента "Мой личный [штат] Айдахо" /My Own Private Idaho, 1991/ и "Дракулу Брэма Стокера" /Bram Stoker's Dracula, 1992/, которые способствовали утверждению за Киану репутации серьезного актера. 

*Однако всемирная известность и популярность* пришла к актеру после того, как он снялся вместе с Сандрой Баллок в боевике "Скорость" /Speed, 1994/ (точнее - фильме экшн). Год спустя последовала провалившаяся в американском прокате фантастическая лента "Джонни-мнемоник" /Johny Mnemonic, 1995/. Потом были картины "Чувствуя Миннесоту" /Feeling Minnesota, 1996/, "Адвокат дьявола" /Devil's Advocate, 1997/ и некоторые другие.

*И, наконец, в 1999 году* после феноменального успеха "Матрицы" /The Matrix, 1999/ Ривза причислили к числу "культовых" актеров, а армия его фанатов по всему миру возросла в сотни или даже тысячи раз. И все они с нетерпением ждут выхода в свет второй и третей части "Матрицы", которые ожидаются в 2001 и 2003 годах.

*А пока Киану продолжает играть* в своей группе "Дог-стар" и сниматься в других лентах. О личной жизни актера мало что известно, ходят лишь только слухи о гомосексуальной ориентации Киану, но он даже ленится опровергать подобные заявления: его вообще, мало интересует, что о нем пишет желтая пресса или думает общественность…

Личная жизнь Пиппы Ли /Private Lives of Pippa Lee/ 2009
Короли улиц /Street Kings/ 2008
День, когда Земля остановилась /Day the Earth Stood Still/ 2008
Дом у озера /Lake House/ 2006
Помутнение /Scanner Darkly/ 2006
Дурная привычка /Thumbsucker/ 2005
Константин: Повелитель тьмы /Constantine/ 2005
Элли Паркер /Ellie Parker/ 2005
Матрица 3: Революция /Matrix Revolutions/ 2003
Аниматрица /Animatrix/ 2003
Аниматрица: Kid's Story /Kid's Story/ 2003
Любовь по правилам и без /Something's Gotta Give/ 2003
Матрица: Перезагрузка /Matrix Reloaded/ 2003
Хардбол /Hard Ball/ 2001
Сладкий ноябрь /Sweet November/ 2001
Наблюдатель /Watcher/ 2000
Дублеры /Replacements/ 2000
Дар /Gift/ 2000
Матрица /Matrix/ 1999
Я и Уилл /Me and Will/ 1999
Адвокат дьявола /Devil's Advocate/ 1997
Самоубийца /Last Time I Committed Suicide/ 1997
Цепная реакция /Chain Reaction/ 1996
Чувствуя Миннесоту /Feeling Minnesota/ 1996
Джонни Мнемоник /Johnny Mnemonic/ 1995
Прогулка в облаках /Walk in the Clouds/ 1995
Скорость /Speed/ 1994
Много шума из ничего /Much Ado About Nothing/ 1993
Уроды /Freaked/ 1993
Маленький Будда /Little Buddha/ 1993
Даже девушки-ковбои иногда грустят /Even Cowgirls Get the Blues/ 1993
Дракула /Dracula/ 1992
Мой личный штат Айдахо /My Own Private Idaho/ 1991
На гребне волны /Point Break/ 1991
Новые приключения Билла и Теда /Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey/ 1991
Провиденс /Providence/ 1991
Послушайте завтра /Tune in Tomorrow.../ 1990
Я люблю тебя до смерти /I Love You to Death/ 1990
Невероятные приключения Билла и Теда /Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure/ 1989
Жизнь под водой /Life Under Water/ 1989
Родители /Parenthood/ 1989
Прошлой ночью /Night Before/ 1988
Принц Пенсильвании /Prince of Pennsylvania/ 1988
Вечная песня /Permanent Record/ 1988
Опасные связи /Dangerous Liaisons/ 1988
Снова молодой /Young Again/ 1986
Молодая кровь /Youngblood/ 1986
На берегу реки /River's Edge/ 1986
Под влиянием /Under the Influence/ 1986
Акт Возмездия /Act of Vengeance/ 1986
Летая /Flying/ 1986
Путешествие в сказку /Babes in Toyland/ 1986
Братство справедливости /Brotherhood of Justice/ 1986
Отпуская /Letting Go/ 1985
Один шаг назад /One Step Away/ 1985

----------


## Akasey

*Холли Берри*


Имя при рождении: Halle Maria Berry
Дата рождения: 14 августа 1968 (по другим источникам - 1966)
Место рождения: Кливленд, Огайо, США
Гражданство: США
Профессия: актриса
Карьера: 1989 – наст. Время
Направление: драма, комелия, триллер
Награды: “Оскар” (2002), “Золотой глобус” (2000), “Эмми” (2000)

*ИНТЕРЕСНЫЕ ФАКТЫ:* 
Строго говоря, Холли Берри — мулатка, а не афроамериканка: её мать — белая. 
В 1989 г. Холли Берри был поставлен диагноз «сахарный диабет 1-го типа». 
В сентябре 2000 г. Берри попала на страницы американских таблоидов, проехав перекресток на красный свет, столкнувшись с другим автомобилем и скрывшись с места происшествия. 
В клипе группы Limp Bizkit на песню «Behind Blue Eyes» можно увидеть поцелуй Холли Берри с фронтменом этой группы — Фредом Дёрстом. 
Холли Бэрри и Марк Уолберг — дальние родственники. 




*Холли Берри* - звезда американского кинематографа, обладательница премий "Оскар", "Золотой глобус" и "Эмми". Мужская половина помнит ее также как первую чернокожую и одну из самых красивых подружек "Агента 007" Джеймса Бонда. 

*Холли Берри (полное имя Холли Мария Берри)* родилась 14 августа 1966 года в Кливленде, штат Огайо. Родители дали девочке такое имя в честь Halle Building - величественного старинного здания Кливленда, в котором располагался универмаг Halle Brothers. 

*Холли родилась от смешанного брака:* ее чернокожий отец, Джером Берри, работал санитаром в сумасшедшем доме, где и познакомился с белой сиделкой Джудит. Но семья Джудит не одобрила брака и полностью разорвала с ней отношения. Джером недолго был главой семьи: он спился и оставил свою жену с двумя детьми на руках. Вынужденная воспитывать одна двух чернокожих дочерей - Холли и ее старшую сестру Хейди, мать с раннего детства приучила их к мысли, что никто никогда не будет принимать в расчет белую часть их наследственности. Жизнь Холли проходит под знаком борьбы с расизмом: "Истинная цель моей жизни - заставить людей отказаться от однозначно предвзятого мнения о чернокожих и уничтожить отрицательные стереотипы связанные с людьми другой расы. Если мне это удастся хоть в какой-то мере - я буду знать, что не зря прожила жизнь".

*Еще учась в школе,* Холли решила связать свою жизнь с шоу-бизнесом: записалась в секцию черлидинга (группы поддержки на спортивных соревнованиях), стала членом школьного комитета, редактором школьной газеты, президентом класса. На выпускном школьном балу Холли была признана королевой бала. 

*В 1983 году,* когда Холли было всего 17 лет, ее бойфренд записал ее на конкурс "Мисс Огайо", где Холли получила всеобщее признание и корону победительницы. В будущем Холли победит в ряде других престижных конкурсов: "Мисс американский тинейджер", "Мисс США" (второе место), "50 самых красивых людей планеты" (по мнению People Magazine`98). 

*В 1986 году Холли поступила в колледж* Кливленда на отделение радиожурналистики, но, не закончив свое обучение, предпочла научным изысканиям карьеру модели и курсы актерского мастерства в Чикаго. Но профессиональной моделью Холли стать не смогла - не позволили ее 162 см роста. 




*Будущая актриса* регулярно ходила на различные прослушивания, однако долгое время ничего, кроме рекламных роликов и ролей в небольших сериалах типа "Живые куклы", ей не предлагали. Ей отказал Аарон Спеллинг ("Ангелы Чарли"), не получила она и роль в "Скорости", фильме, который сделал звездой Сандру Баллок. 

*Но Холли не сдавалась,* и в 1989 году ей наконец-то улыбнулась удача. Холли утверждают на роль наркоманки в фильме "Лихорадка джунглей", где Холли играла вместе с Самюэлем Ли Джексоном. Чтобы вжиться в роль, Холли пришлось завести знакомства с несколькими наркоманами. 

*После съемок* Холли вновь вернулась на телевидение, где получила роль в популярном ночном сериале. Но Холли мечтала о большом экране, поэтому согласилась на роль экзотической подружки Дэймона Уэйанса в фильме "Последний бойскаут". Как и в предыдущем случае, Холли с головой ушла в роль и, чтобы как следует подготовиться к ней, убедила владельца одного из голливудских стрип-клубов позволить ей потанцевать на сцене. 

*В 1993 году* Холли снялась вместе с Эдди Мерфи в "Бумеранге", а в 1994 году, после съемок в фильме "Дело Исайи", где Холли играла роль алкоголички, бросившей в мусорный бак своего ребенка, талант Холли заметили, и наша героиня стала получать предложения играть в самых разнообразных фильмах. Она снялась в "Темнокожих американских принцессах", "Отчаянном папе", "Булворте" и "Свадьбе". А за роль Дороти Дэндридж в одноименном мини-сериале Холли получила "Золотой Глобус" и "Эмми" как лучшая актриса телефильмов. 

*В 2002 году на экраны* выходит фильм "Люди Х 2", прибавивший популярности не только нашей героине, но и партнеру по фильму - Хью Джекману. В этом же году Холли принимает решение компании MGM сниматься в двадцатой (юбилейной!) серии "бондиады.




*Безусловно,* Холли великолепно удаются серьезные, драматические роли, однако ее сексуальность и блистательная привлекательность проявляется и в более "непритязательных" фильмах и ролях (давайте вспомним коварную секретаршу-сооблазнительницу в жанрово-комедийной картине "Флинстоуны"), где все действие происходит в карикатурном "каменном веке".

*Сейчас Холли* - лицо компании Revlon, первая в истории США чернокожая обладательница "Оскара", член Ассоциации больных диабетом (врачи диагностировали у Холли это заболевание).

*В марте 2008* очаровательная Холли стала мамой, имя для появившейся на свет прелестной девочки родители еще не выбрали. С отцом ребенка манекенщиком Габриэлем Обри актриса познакомилась пару лет назад на съемках рекламы в Лос-Анджелесе. До этого у нее было два неудачных брака, с баскетболистом Дэвидом Джастисом и музыкантом Эриком Бенетом.

*ФИЛЬМОГРАФИЯ:*
1.Nappily Ever After (2010) 
2.Frankie and Alice (2009) 
3.Class Act (2008) 
4.Tulia (2008) 
5.Идеальный незнакомец / Perfect Stranger (2007) 
6.То, что мы потеряли / Things We Lost in the Fire (2007) 
7.Люди Икс: Последняя битва / X-Men: The Last Stand (2006) 
8.Their Eyes Were Watching God (2005) 
9.Роботы / Robots (2005) 
10.Женщина-кошка / Catwoman (2004) 
11.Готика / Gothika (2003) 
12.Люди Икс 2 / X2 (2003) 
13.Умри, но не сейчас / Die Another Day (2002) 
14.Бал монстров / Monster`s Ball (2001) 
15.Пароль «Рыба-меч» / Swordfish (2001) 
16.Люди Икс / X-Men (2000) 
17.Introducing Dorothy Dandridge (1999) 
18.Mad TV (1998) 
19.The Wedding (1998) 
20.Булворд / Bulworth (1998) 
21.Почему дураки влю***ются / Why Do Fools Fall in Love (1998) 
22.Темнокожие американские принцессы / B*A*P*S (1997) 
23.В погоне за солнцем / Race the Sun (1996) 
24.Жена богача / The Rich Man`s Wife (1996) 
25.Приказано уничтожить / Executive Decision (1996) 
26.Solomon & Sheba (1995) 
27.Дело Исайи / Losing Isaiah (1995) 
28.Флинтстоуны / The Flintstones (1994) 
29.Queen (1993) (сериал) 
30.Отчаянный папа / Father Hood (1993) 
31.Программа / The Program (1993) 
32.Фрейзьер / Frasier (1993-2004) (сериал) 
33.Бумеранг / Boomerang (1992) 
34.Amen (1991) 
35.They Came from Outer Space (1991) 
36.Лихорадка Джунглей / Jungle Fever (1991) 
37.Последний бойскаут / The Last Boy Scout (1991) 
38.Только бизнес / Strictly Business (1991) 
39.Living Dolls (1989) 
40.A Different World (1987-1993) (сериал) 
41.Knots Landing (1979-1993) (сериал)

----------


## Sanych

А что есть интересного про моего любимого Тильмана Валентина Швайгера??? Можеш такого же типа пост сделать?

----------


## Akasey

*Тиль Швайгер*
Til Schweiger, Tilman Valentin Schweiger

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Родился 19 декабря 1963 года в городе Фрайбург (Германия). Полное имя Тильман Валентин Швайгер.

Немецкий актёр, режиссёр и продюсер.

*Свое детство* Тиль Швайгер провел в небольшом городе Гиссен на юге Германии. 
В 1977 г. его семья переехала в Хойхельхайм (Гессен). Здесь он окончил школу со средним баллом «1,6». 
После окончания школы Тиль пошел по стопам родителей и поступил на факультет германистики, однако вскоре бросил занятия. После этого он решил посвятить себя медицине, но и эта попытка не увенчалась успехом. 
Подруга, учащаяся театральной школы, убедила Тиля в том, что он обладает выдающимся актерским талантом, и сподвигла его на поступление в театральную школу в Кельне под названием «Der Keller» (нем: подвал). Через 3,5 года он успешно окончил школу.

*В 1989* он был приглашен на работу в театр «Контра-Крайс» (Contra-Kreis-Theater) в Бонне.

*Карьера Швайгера* началась с озвучивания порнофильмов. 

*В 1994 году* он стал звездой в Германии, сыграв главную роль в комедии «Может быть, не может быть». 
Мировую известность Швайгеру принесли сценарий и исполнение главной роли в приключенческой трагикомедии «Достучаться до небес»(«Knokin' on Haven’s Door») - о двух больных раком, пустившихся в криминальные бега. 

*Также артиста* может характеризовать следующий эпизод из биографии. В свое время Тиль Швайгер отказался сниматься у Спилберга в «Спасти рядового Райана», предложившего немецкому актеру сыграть фашиста. Швайгер объяснил отказ следующим образом: "Я отказался, потому что не хотел, чтобы мое лицо и имя хоть как-то идентифицировались с нацистами. Я их ненавижу!" 

*Как постановщик,* Тиль Швайгер впервые выступил еще в 1998 году с криминальным боевиком «Белый медведь девятого калибра» (совместно с Гранцем Хенманом), но своим настоящим режиссерским дебютом он все-таки считает фильм «Босиком по мостовой». Картина стала в 2005 году самой кассовой в Германии. В этой ленте Швайгер совместил режиссерскую работу с актерской и сыграл роль главного персонажа. 

*19 июня 1995 г.* Тиль Швайгер женился на бывшей модели, американке Дане Швайгер (урожденной Карлсен). Семья жила в США до 2004 года, потом они переехали в местечко Гамбург-Ниендорф в Германии и поселились на вилле в английском стиле. 21 ноября 2005 г. они заявили о разводе. У бывших супругов четверо детей:
Валентин Флориан (1995), Луна Мари (1997), Лилли Камиль (1998), 
Эмма Тигер (2002).
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]*На съемках своей картины* «Красавчик» (2007) Тиль умудрился дать роли всем своим четверым детям и подружился с боксером Владимиром Кличко.

*Роли в кино*
2009	Бесславные ублюдки | Inglourious Basterds (Германия, в производстве)
2008	Фар Край | Far Cry (Германия, Канада)
2008	Полтора рыцаря: В поисках похищенной принцессы Херцелинды | 1 1/2 Ritter - Auf der Suche nach der hinreißenden Herzelinde (Германия)
2008	Красный Барон | Rote Baron, Der (Великобритания, Германия)
2007	Ловушка | Already Dead (США)  ::  Мужчина
2007	Красавчик | Keinohrhasen (Германия)  ::  главная роль
2007	Бронежилет | Body Armour (США, Германия, Австралия, Испания, Великобритания)  ::  Джон Ридли  ::  главная роль
2006	На колесах | Where Is Fred!? | Special (Германия)  ::  Фред
2006	В одну сторону | One Way (Германия)  ::  Эдди  ::  главная роль
2005	Мужчина по вызову 2: Европейский жиголо | Deuce Bigalow: European Gigolo (США)  ::  Хаммер
2005	Босиком по мостовой | Barefoot | Barfuss (Германия)  ::  Ник Келлер  ::  главная роль
2004	Космический дозор: эпизод 1 | (T)Raumschiff Surprise - Periode 1 (Германия)
2004	Король Артур | King Arthur (США, Ирландия)
2004	Великолепная четвёрка | Lucky Luke | Dalton, Les (Франция, Германия, Испания)  ::  Лаки Люк  ::  главная роль
2004	Агнес и его братья | Agnes und seine Brüder (Германия)
2004	U-429: Подводная тюрьма | In Enemy Hands (США)
2003	Лара Крофт: Расхитительница гробниц 2 - Колыбель жизни | Lara Croft Tomb Raider: The Cradle of Life (Германия, США, Япония)
2002	Джо и Макс | Joe and Max (Германия)
2001	Что делать в случае пожара? | Was tun, wenn's brennt? (Германия)
2001	Исследуя секс | Investigating Sex (США, Германия)
2001	Гонщик | Driven (США, Канада, Австралия)
2000	Сейчас или никогда: Время - деньги | Jetzt oder nie - Zeit ist Geld (Германия)
2000	Отпетые волшебники | Magicians (США)  ::  Макс
1999	Дьявол и госпожа Д | Grosse Bagarozy, Der (Германия)
1999	Верняк | Bang Boom Bang - Ein todsicheres Ding (Германия)
1998	Убийцы на замену | Replacement Killers, The (США)
1998	Поцелуй Иуды | Judas Kiss (США)
1998	Белый медведь | Eisbär, Der (Германия)
1998	Американский панк | SLC Punk! (США)
1997	Достучаться до небес | Knockin' on Heaven's Door (Германия, Нидерланды, Бельгия)  ::  Мартин Брест  ::  главная роль
1996	Супержена | Das Superweib (Германия)
1996	Любовники Розмари | Das Mädchen Rosemarie (Германия)
1996	Адреналин | Adrenalin (Германия)
1994-2009	Женщина-комиссар | Die Kommissarin (Германия)
1994	Самый желанный мужчина | Bewegte Mann, Der (Германия)
1992	HBO: Первый взгляд | HBO First Look (США, документальный)
1991	Рискованные гонки | Manta, Manta (Германия)

*Режиссер*
2008	Полтора рыцаря: В поисках похищенной принцессы Херцелинды | 1 1/2 Ritter - Auf der Suche nach der hinreißenden Herzelinde (Германия)
2007	Красавчик | Keinohrhasen (Германия)
2005	Босиком по мостовой | Barefoot | Barfuss (Германия)
2001	На сердце и почки | Auf Herz und Nieren (Германия)
1998	Белый медведь | Eisbär, Der (Германия)

*Сценарист*
2007	Красавчик | Keinohrhasen (Германия)
2005	Босиком по мостовой | Barefoot | Barfuss (Германия)
1997	Достучаться до небес | Knockin' on Heaven's Door (Германия, Нидерланды, Бельгия)

*Продюсер*
2008	Полтора рыцаря: В поисках похищенной принцессы Херцелинды | 1 1/2 Ritter - Auf der Suche nach der hinreißenden Herzelinde (Германия)
2007	Красавчик | Keinohrhasen (Германия)
2006	В одну сторону | One Way (Германия)
2005	Босиком по мостовой | Barefoot | Barfuss (Германия)
2004	Горошек на полшестого | Erbsen auf halb 6 (Германия)
2001	На сердце и почки | Auf Herz und Nieren (Германия)
2000	Сейчас или никогда: Время - деньги | Jetzt oder nie - Zeit ist Geld (Германия)
1998	Белый медведь | Eisbär, Der (Германия)
1997	Достучаться до небес | Knockin' on Heaven's Door (Германия, Нидерланды, Бельгия)

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## MOHAPX

Один из моих любимых актеров - ДЖим Кэрри, хотелось бы побольше узнать.

----------


## Stych

*Джим Керри*, *Дата рождения: 17 января 1962 года*

«Неужели ты не понимаешь, что я должен был сделать так, чтобы Америка была моей! Чтобы она признала, что я лучший!»

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Джим Керри / Jim Carrey / Джеймс Юджин Керри
17 января 1962 г., Канада, Онтарио, г. Нью-Маркет

*Полное имя:* Джеймс Юджин Керри
*Семья (Родители):* Перси и Катерина
*Братья и сестры:* Джон, Рита и Патрисия
*Дети:* Джейн, дочь от первого брака
*Жены:* Мелисса Уомер (1987-1995), Лорен Холли (1996-1997)



*Фильмография*

41. 2010 - Верь или не верь / Ripley's Believe It or Not! - Robert Ripley
40. 2009 - Я люблю тебя, Филлип Моррис / I Love You Phillip Morris - Steven Russell
39. 2009 - Рождественский гимн / A Christmas Carol - Ebenezer Scrooge / Ghost of Christmas Past / Ghost of Christmas Present / Ghost of Christmas Yet To Come
38. 2009 - Всегда говори "Да" / Yes Man / ( альтернативное название - "Безотказный" )
37. 2008 - Хортон / Horton Hears a Who! - Horton, озвучка
36. 2007 - Роковое число 23 / Number 23, The - Walter Sparrow / Fingerling
35. 2005 - Аферисты Дик и Джейн / Fun with Dick and Jane - Dick Harper
34. 2004 - Лемони Сникет: 33 несчастья / Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events - Count Olaf
33. 2004 - Вечное сияние чистого разума / Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind -. Joel Barish
32. 2003 - Pecan Pie - The driver
31. 2003 - Брюс Всемогущий / Bruce Almighty Bruce Nolan, $ 25 000 000
30. 2001 - Мажестик / Majestic, The - Peter Appleton
29. 2000 - Гринч - похититель Рождества / How the Grinch Stole Christmas - Grinch, $ 20 000 000
28. 2000 - Я, снова я и Ирэн / Me, Myself & Irene - Officer Charlie Baileygates / Hank Evans, $ 20 000 000
27. 1999 - Человек на луне / Man on the Moon - Andy Kaufman, $ 20 000 000
26. 1998 - Саймон Бирч / Simon Birch - Adult Joe Wenteworth
25. 1998 - Шоу Трумана / Truman Show, The - Truman Burbank, $ 12 000 000
24. 1997 - Лжец, лжец / Liar Liar - Fletcher Reede, $ 20 000 000
23. 1996 - Кабельщик / Cable Guy, The - The Cable Guy, $ 20 000 000
22. 1995 - Эйс Вентура 2: Когда природа зовет / Ace Ventura: When Nature Calls - Ace Ventura
21. 1995 - Бэтмэн навсегда / Batman Forever - Riddler, Edward Nygma, $ 5 000 000
20. 1994 - Тупой и еще тупее / Dumb & Dumber - Lloyd Christmas, $ 7 000 000
19. 1994 - Маска / Mask, The - Stanley Ipkiss, $ 540 000
18. 1994 - Эйс Вентура: Розыск домашних животных / Ace Ventura: Pet Detective - Ace Ventura, $ 350 000
17. 1992 - Паучок Итси-Битси / Itsy Bitsy Spider, The - The Exterminator, озвучка
16. 1992 - Жизнь на Мапл Драйв (ТВ) / Doing Time on Maple Drive - Tim Carter
15. 1991 - Нервы на пределе / High Strung - Death, в титрах не указан
14. 1990 - 1994 - В живом цвете (сериал) / In Living Color Various, $ 25 000
13. 1989 - Розовый кадиллак / Pink Cadillac - Comedian
12. 1989 - Майк Хаммер: Цепь убийств (ТВ) / Mike Hammer: Murder Takes All - Brad Peters
11. 1988 - Земные девушки легко доступны / Earth Girls Are Easy - Wiploc
10. 1988 - Игра в смерть / Dead Pool, The - Johnny Squares
09. 1986 - Пегги Сью вышла замуж / Peggy Sue Got Married - Walter Getz
08. 1985 - Однажды укушенный / Once Bitten - Mark Kendall
07. 1984 - Чур, мое! / Finders Keepers - Lane Bidlekoff
06. 1984 - Утиная фабрика (сериал) / Duck Factory, The - Skip Tarkenton
05. 1983 - Гора Куппер / Copper Mountain - Bobby Todd
04. 1983 - Знакомьтесь, Жанет (ТВ) / Introducing... Janet - Tony Moroni
03. 1983 - Семейный час секса и насилия (видео) / Sex and Violence Family Hour, The - Various Personalities
02. 1983 - 1984 - Buffalo Bill (сериал) (1983 - 1984) ... Jerry Lewis Impersonator, в титрах не указан
01. 1983 - Все в хорошем вкусе / All in Good Taste - Ralph

*Играет самого себя*
1. 2006 - De que te ries? (ТВ) - Lloyd Christmas, хроника
2. 2003 - Поли Шор мертв / Pauly Shore Is Dead - играет самого себя, хроника, в титрах не указан
3. 2001 - Концерт для города Нью-Йорка (ТВ) / Concert for New York City, The - играет самого себя
4. 2001 - America: A Tribute to Heroes (ТВ) - играет самого себя
5. 1998 - Пир проститутки Junket Whore - играет самого себя
6. 1995 - 1997 - Маска (сериал) / Mask, The - играет самого себя
7. 1994 - HBO First Look (сериал) - играет самого себя
8. 1992 - Larry Sanders Show, The (сериал) - играет самого себя
9. 1991 - Comic Relief IV (ТВ) - играет самого себя
10. 1987 - 2007 - Биография (сериал) - Biography - играет самого себя
11. 1975 - Saturday Night Live (сериал) - играет самого себя

*Продюсер*
1. 2009 - Yes Man
2. 2005 - Аферисты Дик и Джейн / Fun with Dick and Jane
3. 2003 - Брюс Всемогущий / Bruce Almighty $ 25 000 000

*Сценарист*
1. 1994 - Эйс Вентура: Розыск домашних животных / Ace Ventura: Pet Detective $ 350 000
2. 1990 - 1994 - В живом цвете (сериал) / In Living Color $ 25 000

----------


## Stych

*Джим Керри* *Биография* 

Джеймс Юджин Керри родился 17 января 1962 года в городе Нью-Маркет, Канада. Семья Керри, в которой помимо Джима было еще трое детей, постоянно испытывала финансовые затруднения: отец, работающий бухгалтером, с трудом мог прокормить такую ораву. Семье приходилось постоянно менять места жительства, дети нередко подрабатывали в свободное от учебы время, однако, когда отец потерял работу, семье пришлось сменить свой дом на автофургон, а потом и вовсе на палатку. Джим был вынужден работать по 8 часов в день в супермаркете, чтобы помогать кормить семью. "Я приходил в школу и засыпал на уроках", вспоминает он. "Я не хотел дружить с одноклассниками потому, что мне их проблемы казались мелкими и пустячными".

Ситуация осложнялась тем, что все окружающие считали мать Джима немного сумасшедшей из-за ее патологической склонности искать у себя симптомы различных болезней. Джима, доставлявшего дома и в школе много хлопот своими выходками, тоже иногда считали не совсем здоровым ребенком. Его любимым занятием в то время было корчить рожи, он часами мог стоять перед зеркалом, оттачивая свое мастерство, не зная тогда, что когда-нибудь оно коренным образом изменит его судьбу. Джим всё время проводил у себя дома, пытаясь изобразить какого-нибудь певца или актёра, в то время, как все ребята гуляли на улице. Когда Джиму что-то не нравилось, например какое-нибудь блюдо, он начинал гримасничать, все начинали смеяться, и в итоге он не ел это блюдо. Джим часто гримасничал на уроках, и поэтому его учительница в 7-ом классе Люси Дервекис после уроков давала лично ему 15 минут, и в это время он мог делать что угодно, например, думать о том, кого на этот раз из учителей он будет изображать.

В 15 лет Джим впервые переступил порог комедийного клуба. Перси, зная о склонности сына к пародии, сам привел его в местечко под названием «Юк-Юк», где выступали начинающие комики. Номер, с которым Джим вышел на сцену, они придумали вместе с отцом, и Перси стоило огромных усилий упросить владельца заведения дать мальчишке шанс. Между тем на звездный час дебют Джима походил едва ли: публика — толстые мужики с блестящими лысинами и такими же лоснящимися от жира подружками — начала свистеть, лишь только юноша открыл рот, хозяин клуба стоял за сценой и монотонно бубнил в микрофон «Скучно, скучно, ужасно скучно…» И лишь отец смотрел на него из зала с улыбкой, немного растерянной и грустной. Для пятнадцатилетнего юноши это было чудовищным потрясением. О том, чтобы в скором времени прийти в клуб с новым номером, и речи не могло идти: Джим надолго запомнил свист летящего ему в лицо помидора и издевательский хохот из зала. Даже мытье унитазов было не так унизительно, как это.

Осенью 1984 года Джим Керри, собиравший полные залы своим «резиновым» лицом, удостоился звания лучшего молодого американского пародиста, по мнению журнала «Пипл», и получил роль в комедийном сериале «Утиная фабрика». Парнишка ходил по городу и вглядывался в лица прохожих в надежде, что хоть кто-нибудь его узнает; по сто раз на дню он проигрывал эту ситуацию: «Боже мой, вы тот самый Джим Керри?!» — «Да, это я. Где вам расписаться?» По утрам Керри высовывался по пояс в окно и, запрокинув голову к небу и сходящимся в вышине небоскр***м, шептал: «Америка, ты будешь моей». Джим выходил на сцену «Комедийного клуба» и, видя, как от одного его слова или жеста люди начинают падать от смеха со стульев, ощущал себя богом. В «Утиной фабрике» Керри играл «правильного тихоню», постоянно влипавшего в идиотские ситуации. Заработать миллионы на подобном проекте было невозможно, и Джим прекрасно понимал это, но все равно решился перевезти своих родственников в Лос-Анджелес. Для них это было недосягаемой мечтой, а Джим вдруг сумел осуществить ее — смог сделать родителей счастливыми. Все произошло в точности так, как он и рассчитывал: просветлевшее лицо Перси, детский восторг в глазах Кэтлин, и в центре всего он — Джим Всемогущий. Единственное, чего он не учел, это трагическая развязка, наступившая предательски скоро: проект «Утиной фабрики» закрыли через 13 недель.
Потеряв работу, Джим словно потерял рассудок: не имея достаточно средств, чтобы кормить родителей и платить за жилье, он вынужден был отправить их обратно в Канаду. Сутки напролет он лежал дома, смотрел в потолок и лепил из глины маленькие фигурки мультяшных героев. В скором времени Керри получил известие от родственников, в котором сообщалось, что его мать серьезно больна и ей требуются дорогостоящие лекарства. В конце письма стояла приписка: «Мы надеемся на тебя. Только на тебя». 

В 1985 году удача улыбнулась ему: Керри был приглашен на роль в комедии «Однажды укушенный», где ему предстояло сыграть девственника, за которым охотилась соблазнительная вампирша. Публике понравился нелепый парнишка. Покорив зрителей, Керри заодно покорил Мелиссу Уомер, миловидную барышню, работавшую официанткой. Она была хороша собой и смотрела на начинающего комика с любопытством, что повергало Джима в смущение. Их роман, неспешный и неправдоподобно целомудренный, развивался вполне естественно до тех пор, пока юноша не принял решение: свою жизнь необходимо строить с умом. Самым разумным, по его мнению, поступком было жениться на Мелиссе, что, собственно, он и сделал в марте 1987 года. Спустя несколько месяцев Мелисса родила дочь. Девочку, появившуюся на свет в канун Рождества, назвали Джейн.

В 1991 году сбылась мечта Керри — убедив продюсеров доверить ему собственное шоу, Джим появился на экранах с «Неестественным актом Джима Керри». Незадолго до этого, в ноябре, скончалась его мать: Кэтлин умерла от внезапно отказавшей почки, не дождавшись триумфа своего сына, который обрушился на него буквально через год после ее кончины. Работы было невпроворот, хотя в последнее время Джим в основном занимался проектом малобюджетной комедии о детективе по розыску домашних животных. Сценарий фильма благополучно отвергнули крупнейшие голливудские корпорации, потому что главные комики Америки от участия в картине отказались. Джим, которому порядком поднадоело обивать пороги именитых продюсеров и актеров, решил собственноручно взяться за дело.

Главный герой Эйс Вентура в исполнении Джима Керри приобрел петушиный хохол и странноватый юмор. Каково же было удивление директора картины, когда за три недели проката «Эйс Вентура» собрал 38 млн. долларов. Отныне имя Джима Керри стало произноситься с приставкой «тот самый» и строго с восхищенной интонацией. За успехом «Эйса» последовала фантастическая «Маска», где Керри продемонстрировал миру умение «работать лицом», и картина «Тупой и еще тупее», за которую актеру предложили заоблачные семь миллионов долларов. Скромная официантка в мгновение ока превратилась в обеспеченную светскую львицу, муж которой зарабатывал миллионы кривляньем. «Опомнись, у тебя же есть дочь! — запальчиво отчитывала она супруга. — Как ты можешь уставать от работы, когда девочка подрастает, ей нужна хорошая школа, одежда, новый велосипед». Женщина говорила так, словно Керри целыми днями валялся на диване, а их дочь вынуждена была ходить в обносках, — «голодное» прошлое было еще слишком свежо в ее памяти, чтобы она могла позволить мужу рассла***ться. Когда Керри увезли на «скорой» прямо со съемочной площадки «Маски», Мелисса недовольно фыркнула в телефонную трубку и вошла в больничную палату мужа со словами: «Ну что, допрыгался?».

В 1995 году Джим решил оставить жену. Он позаботился о том, чтобы они с дочерью ни в чем не нуждались: был куплен самый дорогой велосипед для Джейн, самые красивые платья и игрушки — ежемесячно Джим отправлял Мелиссе чек на 10 000 долларов. Однако и вторая жена Керри — актриса Лорен Холли, партнерша Джима по картине «Тупой…», брак с которой продлился меньше года, также оказалась не в состоянии воспринимать Джима в каком-либо ином качестве, кроме феноменального комика и топового актера.

Рене Зелльвегер была слишком непохожа на прежних женщин Джима и вместе с тем слишком напоминала Керри его самого. Упорная и трудолюбивая, она не искала в мужчинах спонсоров, привыкнув полагаться только на собственные силы. В Голливуде поговаривали, что Зелльвегер — единственная женщина-актриса, оставшаяся равнодушной к Тому Крузу. Керри, успевший к тому времени сыграть в таких культовых фильмах, как «Лжец, лжец», «Кабельщик», «Человек на Луне» и «Шоу Трумэна», встретился с Рене на съемочной площадке «Я, снова я и Ирен» и был буквально заворожен ее красотой и целеустремленностью. Девушка с мягкой улыбкой принимала подарки и ухаживания, но каждое предложение поужинать вместе решительно отклоняла. «Хватит трепаться, — говорила она, смягчив излишнюю резкость слов подчеркнуто дружеским объятием. — Все знают, что ты можешь уболтать любого до смерти, но, может быть, хотя бы для меня ты сделаешь исключение? Пойдем на репетицию, нас уже ждут». И Джим покорно замолкал, шел следом за Рене, но надежды на взаимность не оставлял. Никто до конца не понял, что случилось между ними, но вскоре взгляд Рене, обращенный к Джиму, потеплел, а Керри, окрыленный неожиданной сменой ее настроения, ежедневно устраивал на съемочной площадке настоящие шоу, лишь бы вызвать ее улыбку. Работа над фильмом закончилась, а роман Керри — Зелльвегер был в самом разгаре, когда Джим объявил о скорой свадьбе.

Между тем с момента официального свадебного заявления их отношения перешли в несколько другую плоскость, превратившись из истерическо-романтических в размеренно повседневные. Повышенные тона, бесчисленные признания сменились рабочими буднями. Если Джиму «новая» Рене, со стихийно меняющимся настроением и вечерними приступами раздражительности, нравилась, как и прежде, то Зелльвегер внезапно поняла, что веселость ее мужчины — всего лишь маска, под которой скрывается лицо усталого, разочарованного и раздраженного человека. Для окружающих Керри по-прежнему был источником улыбок и грандиозных розыгрышей. Но Джим смеялся отнюдь не потому, что ему было весело, а для того, чтобы лишить себя возможности расплакаться.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Николь Кидман*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Имя при рождении: 	
Николь Мэри Кидман
Дата рождения: 	
20 июня 1967 (41 год)(19670620)
Место рождения: 	
Гонолулу, Гавайи, США
Гражданство: 	
США, Австралия
Профессия: 	
актриса, певица
Награды: 	
«Оскар» (2003)

*Николь Мэри Кидман* (англ. Nicole Mary Kidman; р. 1967) — австралийская и американская киноактриса, одна из самых высокооплачиваемых исполнительниц Голливуда. Лауреат премии «Оскар» 2003 года, трёхкратная обладательница премии «Золотой глобус» (1996, 2002, 2003).
 Биография
*Начало карьеры:*
Николь Кидман родилась 20 июня 1967 года в Гонолулу, административном центре американского штата Гавайи. Её родители — Энтони Дэвид Кидман и Джанелль Энн Макнэйл шотландских и ирландских кровей, оба родились в Австралии. Некоторое время отец Николь работал специалистом по исследованию раковых клеток в Вашингтоне, США. Когда будущей актрисе исполнилось 4 года, её семья вернулась в Австралию: отец Николь получил место в Техническом университете Сиднея.

*С четырёх лет* Николь начала заниматься балетом. Увлечение танцами привело в Австралийский театр для молодёжи, а затем в Театр Филип Стрит, где будущая актриса также совершенствовалась в вокальном искусстве и изучала историю театра. Николь продолжила образование в женской средней школе Северного Сиднея, однако вскоре ей пришлось оставить учёбу: мать Николь заболела раком груди и девушка была вынуждена всецело посвятить себя семейным заботам, в то время как мать проходила терапию и восстанавливалась после болезни.

*Впервые на экране* Николь появилась в музыкальном видеоклипе певца Пэта Уилсона Bop Girl в 1983 году; будущей актрисе тогда исполнилось 15 лет. В том же году Николь Кидман начала сниматься на телевидении и в кино, среди первых её работ телесериал «Ручей в пять миль», фильмы «Бандиты ВМХ» и «Рождество в лесу».

*В 1980-е годы* Николь была занята в целом ряде австралийских фильмов и телепостановок — среди последних наибольшую известность снискал мини-сериал «Бангкок Хилтон» — история австралийской туристки, приговорённой в Таиланде к смертной казни по ложному обвинению в хранении наркотиков. Игра молодой актрисы впечатлила не только зрителей, но и критиков, а права на показ сериала были куплены многими странами. В 1989 году Кидман снялась в триллере «Мёртвый штиль», с успехом прошедшем в мировом прокате. Фильм, финансировавшийся компанией Уорнер Бразерс, был первым голливудским проектом актрисы, несмотря на австралийский актёрский состав и съёмочную группу.

*Начало американской карьеры:*
После успеха «Мёртвого штиля» Николь Кидман была приглашена в Голливуд, где получила роль в фильме «Дни грома». Во время съёмок Кидман сблизилась с Томом Крузом; достаточно быстро между актёрами возник бурный роман, закончившийся свадьбой 24 декабря 1990 года. Ради Николь Круз оставил первую жену, актрису Мими Роджерс. Том Круз и Николь Кидман снялись вместе ещё в двух проектах: костюмной саге «Далеко-далеко» Рона Ховарда (1992) и последнем фильме легендарного режиссёра Стэнли Кубрика «С широко закрытыми глазами» (1999). Вскоре после окончания работы над фильмом Том и Николь расстались. Считается, что до фильма Кубрика карьера Кидман складывалась не самым удачным образом. Даже участие в блокбастере «Бэтмен навсегда» (в котором Николь появлялась на экране вместе с такими кинознаменитостями, как Джим Керри, Томми Ли Джонс, Вэл Килмер, Дрю Бэрримор и Крис О’Доннел) не сделало её настоящей звездой Голливуда. О Николь в основном говорили как о жене Тома Круза. Критика обратила внимание на Кидман в 1996 году, после того, как она снялась в сатирической чёрной комедии Гаса Ван Сэнта «Умереть во имя» в роли телеведущей Сюзан Стоун-Маретто, помешанной на карьере и готовой на пути к славе и публичному признанию пойти на любое преступление, даже на убийство. За этот фильм Кидман прочили номинацию на премию «Оскар», актриса выдвигалась на самые заметные кинонаграды Америки и выиграла «Золотой глобус» как лучшая актриса в мюзикле или комедии, но оскаровский комитет предпочёл других кандидатов.

*В конце 1990-х годов* Николь Кидман снялась в нескольких фильмах, относительно успешно прошедших в мировом прокате (в том числе в боевике «Миротворец» с Джорджем Клуни и комедии-триллере «Практическая магия» с Сандрой Буллок). Хорошо была принята её игра в экранизации мрачного романа Генри Джеймса «Портрет леди», однако лента не имела заметного успеха у публики.

*Современный период*
Настоящий прорыв случился в 2001 году, когда завершился двухлетний бракоразводный процесс между Кидман и Крузом, и на экраны вышел очень ожидаемый фильм австралийского режиссёра Бэза Лурманна «Мулен Руж!». В этом фильме-мюзикле, изящно сочетающем декадентский китч с элементами древнегреческой трагедии, Кидман сыграла куртизанку по имени Сатин. Чтобы достать сумму, нужную для преображения кабаре, где она работает, в настоящий музыкальный театр, смертельно больная героиня Кидман должна соблазнить богатого злодея Герцога; к несчастью, Сатин влю***ется в нищего поэта (Эван Макгрегор), нанятого написать первую пьесу для будущего театра. Трагическая история любви разыгрывается в фильме Лурмана в ритме канкана на фоне роскошных парижских декораций и сопровождается перепевками песен Элтона Джона, «Битлз», Мадонны, «Queen» и других популярных исполнителей; свои музыкальные номера обе звезды фильма — и Кидман, и Макгрегор — исполнили самостоятельно. Мастерская разноплановая игра Николь Кидман впечатлила критиков. За этот фильм актриса была номинирована на премию «Оскар».

*Следующей важной вехой* в карьере актрисы стала роль Грэйс Стюарт в мистическом триллере Алехандро Аменабара «Другие». Эта роль окончательно закрепила за Кидман славу кинозвезды, способной привлечь публику в кинотеатры. При бюджете в 17 млн долларов фильм собрал более двухсот миллионов в мировом прокате и был более чем благосклонно принят критикой, приветствовавшей сумрачную атмосферу и нетривиальное развитие сюжета снятой в полусепии киноленты. Игра Кидман, перевоплотившейся для этого фильма в хичкоковскую блондинку a-la Грэйс Келли, также была удостоена высочайших оценок, за роль в «Других» актрису номинировали на премию «Золотой глобус».

*Развод с Томом Крузом* сопровождался у Николь затяжной депрессией. В 2001 году актриса берётся за сложную роль английской писательницы Вирджинии Вулф в фильме «Часы» режиссёра Стивена Долдри по одноимённому роману Майкла Каннингема, получившему Пулитцеровскую премию в 1999 году. Фильм (как и книга Каннингема) описывает один день из жизни трёх женщин, разделённых во времени, но связанных друг с другом посредством психологического романа Вульф «Миссис Дэллоуэй», оказывающей воздействие на их жизни. (Интересно, что сначала Вирджиния Вулф собиралась назвать свою книгу «Часы», отсюда название и фильма, и романа Каннингема). Фильм начинается со сцены самоубийства невротичной героини Кидман. Кроме Кидман в фильме занят первоклассный актёрский состав: Джулианна Мур, Мэрил Стрип, Эд Харрис, Тони Коллетт и Клэр Дэйнс. Эта картина стала одной из самых громких премьер 2002 года, а Кидман получила приз Берлинского кинофестиваля, премию Британской киноакадемии, премию «Золотой глобус» и, наконец, премию «Оскар» за роль Вулф. Победа Кидман породила в тот год множество кривотолков о том, какими принципами руководствуются киноакадемики, выбирая победитей в актёрских категориях. Для того, чтобы сыграть пятидесятидевятилетнюю Вульф, Кидман, которая на момент сьёмок была чуть ли не на двадцать с лишним лет моложе своей героини, пришлось до неузнаваемости изменить свою внешность. Важным элементом грима была накладка на нос, и в бульварной прессе начались спекуляции о том, что «Оскаром» Кидман был наградой не за её актёрское мастерство, а за смелость, с которой она доверилась голливудским гримёрам.

*2003 год* был также очень успешным для Кидман. Она снялась в экспериментальном фильме одного из самых известных и спорных европейских кинорежиссёров датчанина Ларса фон Триера «Догвилль». Фильм получил широкий резонанс. Реакция на эту картину Триера была неоднозначной — если в Европе «Догвилль» был назван в числе главных достижений кинематографа последних лет, то американская критика встретила фильм по меньшей мере враждебно. Возможно, именно по этой причине Кидман отказалась от продолжения сотрудничества с Триером (первоначально предполагалось, что актриса сыграет ещё в двух его картинах, составляющих вместе с «Догвиллем» трилогию «U.S.A.»). Тем не менее, работа Кидман в ленте Триера удостоилась высоких похвал по обе стороны Атлантики. В том же 2003 году актриса исполнила главную роль в фильме-экранизации знаменитого романа Филипа Рота «Запятнанная репутация», где сыграла вместе с Энтони Хопкинсом; кроме того, на экраны вышла эпическая драма Энтони Мингеллы «Холодная гора» (по одноимённому роману Чарльза Фрейзера), где Кидман снялась вместе с Рене Зельвегер и Джудом Лоу. Из трёх проектов относительно успешным оказался последний: фильм собрал более 176 млн долларов в мировом прокате и получил 7 номинаций на премию «Оскар».

----------


## Akasey

*Николас Кейдж*


*карьера* Актер, Продюсер, Композитор, Режиcсер
*рост* 1.83 м
*дата рождения* 7 января, 1964 козерог 45 лет
*место рождения* Лонг-Бич, Калифорния, США
*всего фильмов* 93
*жанры* драма, комедия, триллер
*супруга* Патриция Аркетт (развод)Лиза Мари Прэсли (развод)Элис Ким... один ребенок
*первый фильм* 1975
*последний фильм* 2011


*Биография*

Николас Кейдж родился 7 января 1964 года в Лонг-Бич, штат Калифорния, США, в семье профессора литературы и танцовщицы-хореографа. Его настоящая фамилия - Коппола, но так как Николас не хотел пользоваться славой своего знаменитого дядюшки Фрэнсиса Форда Копполы, он решил взять творческий псевдоним. В одних интервью актер признавался, что выбрал фамилию Кейдж в честь композитора-авангардиста, в других - что в сделал это в честь героя комиксов. Что ж, ему лучше знать.

Впервые играть мальчик начал, учась в школе Беверли Хиллз, а будучи старшеклассником, он нередко проводил свои школьные каникулы на актерских курсах Американского театра в г.Сан-Франциско. Забросив учебу в 17 лет и сдав выпускные экзамены экстерном, Кейдж начал подыскивать себе небольшие роли. Его теледебют состоялся в 81 году в фильме "Лучшие времена" /Best of times, 1981/, затем последовали небольшие роли на большом экране, не принесшие, однако, актеру желаемой популярности.

Известность пришла к актеру после таких лент, как "Воспитывая Аризону" /Raising Arisona/, "Власть луны" /Moonstruck, 1987/. Однако выше всего критиками была оценена игра Кейджа в ленте "Покидая Лас-Вегас" /Leaving Las Vegas, 1995/ - Николас был удостоен "Оскара" как лучший актер. 

В том же году он женился на актрисе Патриции Аркетт, причем у обоих супругов к тому времени уже были дети от предыдущих браков. 

Популярность же у массового зрителя он смог заработать, начав сниматься в высокобюджетных боевиках: "Скала" /The Rock, 1996/, "Воздушная тюрьма" /Con Air, 1997/, "Без лица" /Face Off, 1997/ собрали отличную кассу в прокате и Кейдж постепенно вошел в так называемый элитный клуб "20 миллионов" - за роль в картине "Угнать за 60 секунд" /Gone in sixty seconds, 2000/ по некоторым сведениям он получил именно такой гонорар.



Но Кейдж не собирается зацикливаться на боевиках, продолжая сниматься и в серьезных лентах ("Воскрешая мертвецов"/Bringing out the Dead, 1999/). В 1998 году он снялся с Мэг Райан в мелодраме "Город Ангелов" /City of Angels, 1998/, в 99 - в триллере "8 мм" /8 mm, 1999/. Но за какие бы роли не брался Кейдж, его целью всегда остается полное перевоплощение в данного героя. Он старается переживать на экране все то, что переживает его персонажи: на съемках фильма "Birdy" актер попросил, чтобы ему, как и его герою, удалил без наркоза 2 зуба, в картине "Поцелуй вампира" /Vampire's Kiss, 1989/ он съел перед камерой настоящего таракана, готовясь к съемкам в картине "Воскрешая мертвецов" /Bringing out the Dead, 1999/ он круглосуточно выезжал на дежурства с бригадой врачей… 

В 2001 году актер развелся с Патрицией Аркетт - по слухам, виной этому, возможно, была Пенелопа Круз, с которой актер снимался в ленте "Выбор Капитала Корелли" в 2000 году.

Актер (65)
Знамение
Время ведьм /Season of the Witch/ 2010
Призрак /Ghost/ 2009
Плохой лейтенант /Bad Lieutenant/ 2009
Электрический Бог /Electric God/ 2009
Бригада "М" /G-Force/ 2009
Kick-Ass /Kick-Ass/ 2009
Знамение /Knowing/ 2009
Астро-Бой /Astro Boy/ 2009
Амарильо Слим /Amarillo Slim/ 2008
Танец /Dance/ 2008
Опасный Бангкок /Bangkok Dangerous/ 2008
Сокровище нации: Книга Тайн /National Treasure: Book of Secrets/ 2007
Планета Страха /Planet Terror/ 2007
Пророк /Next/ 2007
Призрачный гонщик /Ghost Rider/ 2006
Башни-близнецы /World Trade Center/ 2006
Гроза муравьев /Ant Bully/ 2006
Плетеный человек /Wicker Man/ 2006
Оружейный барон /Lord of War/ 2005
Синоптик /Weather Man/ 2005
Сокровище нации /National Treasure/ 2004
Великолепная афера /Matchstick Men/ 2003
Говорящие с ветром /Windtalkers/ 2002
Адаптация /Adaptation/ 2002
Санни /Sonny/ 2002
Выбор капитана Корелли /Captain Corelli's Mandolin/ 2001
Рождественская сказка /Christmas Carol: The Movie/ 2001
Угнать за 60 секунд /Gone in Sixty Seconds/ 2000
Семьянин /Family Man/ 2000
8 миллиметров /8MM/ 1999
Воскрешая мертвецов /Bringing Out the Dead/ 1999
Город ангелов /City of Angels/ 1998
Глаза змеи /Snake Eyes/ 1998
Воздушная тюрьма /Con Air/ 1997
Без лица /Face/Off/ 1997
Скала /Rock/ 1996
Поцелуй смерти /Kiss of Death/ 1995
Покидая Лас-Вегас /Leaving Las Vegas/ 1995
Счастливый случай /It Could Happen to You/ 1994
В раю, как в ловушке /Trapped in Paradise/ 1994
Телохранитель Тесс /Guarding Tess/ 1994
Смертельное падение /Deadfall/ 1993
Эмос и Эндрю /Amos & Andrew/ 1993
Придорожное заведение /Red Rock West/ 1992
Медовый месяц в Лас-Вегасе /Honeymoon in Vegas/ 1992
Французский квартал /Zandalee/ 1991
Огненные птицы /Fire Birds/ 1990
Дикие сердцем /Wild at Heart/ 1990
Время убивать /Tempo di uccidere/ 1990
Индустриальная симфония 1 /Industrial Symphony No. 1: The Dream of the Broken Hearted/ 1990
Поцелуй вампира /Vampire's Kiss/ 1989
Никогда во вторник /Never on Tuesday/ 1988
Воспитывая Аризону /Raising Arizona/ 1987
Власть луны /Moonstruck/ 1987
Человек в синем /Boy in Blue/ 1986
Пегги Сью выходит замуж /Peggy Sue Got Married/ 1986
Наперегонки с Луной /Racing with the Moon/ 1984
Птаха /Birdy/ 1984
Клуб «Коттон» /Cotton Club/ 1984
Девушки из долины /Valley Girl/ 1983
Бойцовая рыбка /Rumble Fish/ 1983
Быстрые перемены в школе Риджмонт Хай /Fast Times at Ridgemont High/ 1982
Лучшие времена /Best of Times/ 1981

----------


## BiZ111

Мощные актёры. Жалко, сейчас таких всё меньше. 
Любимого нет, есть любим*ые*  Значит, Кейдж, Шварцзинеггер , Джим Керри (последние фильмы), очень красивая Орнелла Мути..Прям не могу какая красивая. Если по красоте, то ещё хороша Шерон Стоун и М. Белуччи, но не как Мути  Ну, Брюс Уиллис, конечно же. Сталлоне. Утро, не могу пока что-то всех вспомнить

Из юных..ну как юных, которые играли, будучи детьми - это Хэйли Джоэл (Шестое Чувство, Искусственный Интеллект..), макалей Калкин (Один дома). Вот. Девочка ещё с надутыми губами...Забыл, как зовут и где играла

----------


## Vanya

*Арнольд Алоис Шварценеггер*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Памела Дениз Андерсон*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Альфредо Джеймс Пачино*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Джиллиан Ли Андерсон*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Уильям Джеймс Мюррей*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Ншан Сергеевич Галустян*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Марлон Брандо*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Луи Жермен Давид де Фюнес де Галарса*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Тобиас Лоеб (Моретти)*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Дэвид Суше*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Норма Джин Мортенсен (М. Монро)*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Франческа Романа Ровелли (О. Мути)*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Кристина Риччи*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Михаэла Шаффрат (Дж. Вильд )* 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

это лишь некоторая часть :-)

----------


## BiZ111

Ещё *Билл Мюррей* хорош! Обалденные с ним фильмы День Сурка и Охотники за привидениями!  Очень нравится.

В последнее время вижу его лишь в эпизодах ("Напряги извилины", "Зомбиленд"), но он будет сниматься в "Охотники за привидениями 3"  Скорее бы посмотреть

----------


## Akasey

[B]Юрий Владимирович Никулин 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Юрий Владимирович Никулин (18 декабря 1921, г. Демидов Смоленской области — 21 августа 1997, Москва) - российский актер цирка и кино. Народный артист СССР (1973). Лауреат Государственной премии РСФСР (1970). Участник Великой Отечественной войны. 

В 1949 Юрий Никулин окончил студию разговорных жанров при Московском цирке и стал там же выступать в жанре клоунады (в дуэте с М. Шуйдиным). Приобретя известность в цирковых интермедиях, в которых смешные репризы и пантомима сочетались с мастерским выполнением трюковых номеров, Никулин был в 1958 приглашен в кино, где в небольших ролях («Девушка с гитарой», «Неподдающиеся», «Друг мой, Колька!», «Без страха и упрека») первоначально повторял, по сути, цирковые приемы эксцентрики. Казалось бы, и знаменитая киномаска Балбеса (короткометражки Л. И. Гайдая «Пес Барбос и необычайный кросс» и «Самогонщики», 1961, а также его же комедии «Операция «Ы» и другие приключения Шурика», 1965; «Кавказская пленница», 1966), которая пользовалась невероятной зрительской популярностью, была создана по законам исключительно внешнего комизма. В этих комедиях Никулин выступал в известной тройке с Георгием Вициным и Евгением Моргуновым.

Однако сыгранные тогда же вновь у Гайдая роли в фильмах «Деловые люди» (1963) и «Бриллиантовая рука» (1968) подтвердили, что Ю. Никулин склонен обнаруживать за маской комического героя по-своему страдательную натуру, а несколько простоватая физиономия не исключает наличия у ее обладателя подлинных человеческих чувств, порой весьма драматических переживаний. К счастью, актер уже успел в убедительной житейской драме «Когда деревья были большими» (1962) с блеском продемонстрировать несоответствие обманчивого облика сложному внутреннему естеству того, кто считается отверженным в обществе. 

Способность к лиризму и трогательность в исполнении Юрием Никулиным роли трудно перевоспитывающегося пьяницы Кузьмы Иорданова пригодилась Никулину в фильмах «Ко мне, Мухтар!» (1965), «Телеграмма» и «Двенадцать стульев» (1971), «Старики-разбойники» (1972), «Точка, точка, запятая...» (1973) и особенно «Чучело» (1984), в которых он создал образы простодушных, наивных, чудаковатых, но чрезвычайно добрых и отзывчивых героев. Природный трагикомизм таких персонажей, как монах Патрикей («Андрей Рублев», 1966, выпуск на экран — 1971) и солдат Некрасов («Они сражались за родину», 1975), из-за жестокости исторических событий, участниками которых они оказываются, поневоле приобретает подлинно драматический пафос.

Вершиной актерского мастерства Юрия Никулина в кино стала уникальная по достоверности, максимально сдержанная по манере и вместе с тем подспудно наполненная богатыми эмоциями роль журналиста Лопатина в ленте «Двадцать дней без войны» (1977) А. Ю. Германа. Став в 1982 главным режиссером и директором Цирка на Цветном бульваре, Никулин, к сожалению, практически перестал сниматься в кино, но часто появлялся на телевидении (особенно удавалась ему роль ведущего в передаче «Белый попугай»). Подкупающая искренность, неподдельная человеческая теплота, умение расцвечивать жизнь, тонкое чувство юмора снискали ему подлинно народную любовь. 

В 2000 в Москве рядом со зданием цирка на Цветном бульваре открыт памятник Юрию Никулину (скульптор Александр Рукавишников, архитектор Михаил Посохин). С. В. Кудрявцев 

Еще о Ю. Никулине: 

Юрий Никулин родился 18 декабря 1921 года в Демидове Смоленской губернии. Киноактер, цирковой клоун, директор цирка на Цветном бульваре, коллекционер анекдотов.

О своих родителях Юрий Никулин вспоминает: «Детство свое отец провел в Москве. После окончания гимназии он поступил на юридический факультет университета, где закончил три курса. После революции его призвали в армию. В 1918 году он учился на курсах Политпросвета, на которых готовили учителей для Красной Армии. После окончания курсов отец просил послать его в Смоленск - поближе к родным, - мать и сестра отца учительствовали в деревне недалеко от Демидова. Перед самой демобилизацией он познакомился с моей матерью. Они поженились, и отец остался в Демидове, поступив актером в местный драматический театр. В этом же театре служила и мама - актрисой. Отец организовал передвижной театр «Теревьюм» - театр революционного юмора. Он писал обозрения, много ставил и много играл сам...» 

В 1925 году семья Никулиных переехала в Москву - в дом № 15 по Токмакову переулку (рядом с Разгуляем). В столице отец нашего героя занимался литературным трудом: писал интермедии, конферансы и репризы для эстрады, цирка, позднее устроился работать в газеты «Известия» и «Гудок». Мать нигде не работала и в основном занималась домашним хозяйством и воспитанием сына. Два раза в неделю Никулины посещали театр, а возвращались домой, горячо обсуждали пьесу, игру актеров. Таким образом, наш герой уже с детских лет оказался в центре театральной жизни столицы. 

В 1929 году Юрий Никулин отправился в первый класс средней школы № 16 (позднее ей дали номер 349), которая считалась образцовой. Учился он средне, и однажды школьный педолог (эти люди тестировали детей и определяли их умственные способности) вынес заключение, что у Никулина очень ограниченные способности. Это заключение возмутило отца нашего героя, он отправился в школу и доказал, что его сын вполне нормальный ребенок с хорошими задатками.

18 ноября 1939 года призван в армию - в войска зенитной артиллерии - Юрий Владимирович Никулин.

«18 ноября 1939 года, в соответствии со сталинским указом о всеобщей воинской обязанности, Никулина призвали в армию. 

Служил Никулин в войсках зенитной артиллерии под Ленинградом. Вот как он вспоминает о тех днях: «Ко мне поначалу некоторые относились с иронией. Больше всего доставалось во время строевой подготовки. Когда я маршировал отдельно, все со смеху покатывались. На моей нескладной фигуре шинель висела нелепо, сапоги смешно болтались на тонких ногах. Когда первый раз пошли всей батареей в баню, я разделся и все стали хохотать. Я всегда знал, что некрасивый. Глиста в обмороке. Худой, длинный и сутулый. Но я нисколько не обижался. Про себя я злился, но в то же время смеялся вместе со всеми. Что меня и спасало от дальнейших насмешек... 

О жизни родных я знал все до подробностей. Письма получал больше всех на батарее. Многие мне завидовали. Писали мне отец с матерью, тетки, друзья и даже соседи...» 

В декабре 1939 года грянула война с Финляндией. Юрий Никулин, как и многие его сослуживцы, написали заявление: «Хочу идти в бой комсомольцем». Однако участвовать в боевых действиях зенитной батарее Никулина так и не привелось. Они находились под Сестрорецком, охраняя воздушные подступы к Ленинграду, а почти рядом с ними шли тяжелые бои по прорыву обороны финнов - линии Маннергейма. Именно в то время Юрий Никулин сильно обморозил себе ноги - когда тянул линию связи от батареи до наблюдательного пункта». 

25 ноября Юрий Никулин получил на руки диплом об окончании студии. Вскоре после этого его и Б. Романова Карандаш пригласил работать к себе в качестве партнеров. Чуть позже Романов от Карандаша ушел и вместо него рядом с нашим героем появился Михаил Шуйдин. Раззаков Ф. И. Досье на звезд. 1934-1961. - М.: ЗАО Изд-во ЭКСМО-Пресс, 1998, с. 697.

Григорий Шпигель, Юрий Никулин и Леонид Каневский в фильме Леонида Гайдая «Бриллиантовая рука» (1968).


«А на «Бриллиантовой руке» нашего героя... похоронили. Дело было так. Как помнит читатель, в конце фильма герой Никулина Семен Семенович Горбунков вываливается из багажника летящего по воздуху автомобиля. Для этой сцены сделали специальный манекен, очень похожий на актера. И вот однажды уборщица, убиравшаяся на студии, приподняла простыню и увидела этот манекен. Только она расценила это по-своему, и в тот же день в Адлере (там снимали картину) разнесся слух, что артист Никулин умер. Эти слухи достигли даже Москвы, и нашему герою пришлось срочно звонить в столицу, чтобы успокоить собственную мать». 

Юрий Никулин - народный артист СССР с 1973 года, Герой Социалистического Труда (1990).

----------


## Justin

Тобиас Моретти (нем.  Tobias Moretti ) — немецкий и австрийский актёр театра и кино, режиссер, музыкант.

Биография

Родился 11 июля 1959. Не сразу открыл в себе актерское призвание. Обладатель незаурядных музыкальных способностей учился на композитора в Венской музыкальной консерватории, в 1980 поступил в Фалькенбергскую драматическую школу в Мюнхене, где его быстро заметили театр Резиденц и театр Каммершпиль. В России и во всем мире известен благодаря роли комиссара полиции Рихарда Мозера в сериале Комиссар Рекс. После съемок в этом сериале прославился тем, что поставил оперу Вольфганга Амадея Моцарта «Дон Жуан», она имела огромный успех[источник не указан 391 день]. Тобиас Моретти играет на пианино, органе, гитаре, кларнете и перкуссии. Также увлекается скалолазанием, лыжным и санным спортом, каноэ и автогонками, заядлый мотоциклист. В 1997 году получил диплом агронома. Также Тобиас Моретти не обделен кулинарными талантами, он приобрел известность как автор уникальных рецептов. Проживает в Инсбруке на собственной ферме. Продолжает сниматься в кино.

Фильмография

1. Io, Don Giovanni (2009) Mozart

2. Flores negras (2009)

3. Полтора рыцаря: В поисках похищенной принцессы Херцелинды (2008) 1 1/2 Ritter — Auf der Suche nach der hinreißenden Herzelinde … Schwarzer Ritter

4. Долина смертной тени (ТВ) (2008) Das Jüngste Gericht … Thomas Dorn 10

5. Главный свидетель (ТВ) (2007) Der Kronzeuge … Achim Weber

6. Сокровища капитана Флинта (ТВ) (2007) Die Schatzinsel … Long John Silver

7. Ты слушай меня (ТВ) (2007) Du gehörst mir … Wolf

8. Летнее безумие (2007) Peteris

9. Плюс 42 (2007) 42plus … Martin

10. König Ottokars Glück und Ende (ТВ) (2006) Primislaus Ottokar, König von Böhmen

11. Liebeswunsch, Der (2006) Leonhard

12. Рецепт на убийство (ТВ) (2006) Mord auf Rezept … Luis Kramar

13. Käthchens Traum (ТВ) (2004) Wetter vom Strahl

14. Каждый (ТВ) (2004) Jedermann … Jedermanns guter Gesell / Teufel

15. Return of the Dancing Master, The (ТВ) (2004) Stefan Lindman

16. Schwabenkinder (ТВ) (2003) Kooperator

17. Юлий Цезарь (ТВ) (2002) Julius Caesar … Caius Cassius 10

18. Hund kam in die Küche, Ein (ТВ) (2002) Stefan Schuster

19. Gefährliche Nähe und du ahnst nichts (ТВ) (2002) Harry Möllemann

20. Андреас Хофер 1809: Свобода орла (ТВ) (2002) 1809 Andreas Hofer — Die Freiheit des Adlers … Andreas Hofer

21. Прогулка по городу (ТВ) (2002) All Around the Town … Billy Hawkins aka Bic

22. Narr und seine Frau heute Abend in Pancomedia, Der (ТВ) (2002) Zacharias Werner

23. Танец с дьяволом — Похищение Рихарда Эткера (ТВ) (2001) Tanz mit dem Teufel — Die Entführung des Richard Oetker, Der … Georg Kufbach

24. Тайны мумии (ТВ) (2000) Das Tattoo — Tödliche Zeichen … Karl

25. Когда мужчины верят женщинам (ТВ) (2000) Wenn Männer Frauen trauen … Paul

26. Иосиф из Назарета (ТВ) (2000) Amici di Gesù — Giuseppe di Nazareth, Gli … Joseph

27. Горный хрусталь (ТВ) (1999) Cristallo di rocca … Joseph

28. Племянница и смерть (ТВ) (1999) Nichte und der Tod, Die … Jeff Meltzer

29. Твои лучшие годы (ТВ) (1999) Deine besten Jahre … Manfred Minke

30. Тени (ТВ) (1999) Ombre … Davide Berger

31. Человек из группы "Альфа': Амок (ТВ) (1999) Alphamann: Amok … Martin Buchmüller

32. Смертельные враги — неверное решение (ТВ) (1998) Todfeinde — Die falsche Entscheidung … Nico Möller

33. Кларисса (ТВ) (1998) Clarissa … Gottfried

34. Крамбамбули (ТВ) (1998) Krambambuli … Wolf Pachler

35. Сердце всегда остается молодым (1997) Herz wird wieder jung, Ein … Dr. Paul Degenhardt

36. Bernauerin, Die (ТВ) (1997) Herzog Albrecht

37. Мой дедушка и 13 стульев (ТВ) (1997) Mein Opa und die 13 Stühle … Ohr

38. Вечная песня (ТВ) (1997) Das Ewige Lied … Pastor Joseph Mohr

39. Ночь ночей (ТВ) (1997) Die Nacht der Nächte

40. Трудоголик (1996) Workaholic … Max Krüger

41. Наш дедушка самый лучший (ТВ) (1995) Unser Opa ist der Beste … Wolfgang Ohr

42. Комиссар Рекс (сериал) (1994—1997) Kommissar Rex … Richard Moser 10

43. Der Rausschmeißer (1990) Harry

44. Проклятье (1988) Fluch, Der … Mountain rescue service

45. Wilhelm Busch (ТВ) (1986) Young Wilhelm Busch

----------


## Gur

Мне нравиться Кевин Костнер как актер!

----------


## ivanovich

Нравится Хоакин Феникс. У Пола Томаса Андерсона он очень хорош.

----------

